# Computers hangs when transferring files using Windows 7



## Kulaman (Apr 15, 2004)

I have a new computer which uses Windows 7 Home Premium. I have a folder with about 1.5G of music I am trying to copy from my desktop to a 500G external hard drive. It is Fat 32 and has plenty of space. I am using USB 2.0. The computer is running with 4G of Ram. When I copy the file and then paste it in the hard drive folder it will transfer part of the file and then get hung up. It will not finish with the transfer. Clicking on the cancel button will cause it to have a pop up that says "cancelling", but it won't ever cancel. Clicking the close button will then initiate another box that says the folders in my external hard drive don't exist. Then here is the strange part... all of the files in my hard drive vanish. They are still there, but the computer doesn't show them. Only a complete shut down of the computer and hard drive will allow them to be seen again.

This is a pretty basic function... I am getting a little pissed with this operating system. Can anyone help?


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I am running Win 7 Pro, I do not have any problems transferring files and folders of any size to my externals but they are all formatted NTFS. Even though they were factory formatted Fat32, the first thing I did was to reformat them NTFS. You might try that. I am not sure how Win 7 Reacts with Fat32 partitions I don't use them.


----------



## Kulaman (Apr 15, 2004)

Will reformatting them wipe the drive?


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Try this. http://www.ntfs.com/quest3.htm


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

You may have a corrupted file in there somewhere
Try doing less at a time...it then may show the error of the corrupted file
Its worth a try.
I would start with about a fourth


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

I expect Brett is right about the corrupted file causing a problem. Even Windows 7 has a low-rent and limited copy utility. You might want to take a look at RichCopy. This utility was developed by a Microsoft programmer and MS provides it for download without official support. It's very robust, it can be programmed for repetitive transfers, it will retry or ignore potentially corrupted files while continuing to copy other files, etc. Runs in every version of Windows I've tried, including W7. One of the best features is that the utility is multithreaded, so it's *fast*.


----------



## cybersloth (Dec 16, 2009)

I am currently running Win7 RC whitch is probably a little diferent to what you are running, but the problems could be related.

I have experianced problems copying between drives where the copy will end before all of the files have transferd. However the problem appears intermitant.

All drives are NTFS, problem across multiple machines.

Although the problem may be limited to the RC has any one had similar trouble as I am deciding if I will buy Win7, currently I 'rely' on WinXP.

Cheers all



cybersloth...


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I have had no similar issues when using the RC all file transfers and copying worked very well. Same goes for Win 7 Professional which I am now using on 2 computers.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

As an added feature for Win 7 Professional and higher, you can run in Win XP mode for your programs that won't run in Win 7 Properly.


----------



## cybersloth (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks for that incredibly helpfull info...


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Anytime
I have copied over several gigs at a time with no problem...except once...I had a corrupted picture messing up the works


----------

